# Florida Bay Club - Management Shakeup



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 28, 2012)

The Florida Bay Club on Key Largo dismissed their manager and assistant manager in January.  Does anyone know what happened there?  Who is the new management?


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2012)

*I dunno, but...*



Maple_Leaf said:


> The Florida Bay Club on Key Largo dismissed their manager and assistant manager in January.  Does anyone know what happened there?  Who is the new management?



...as a former owner at FBC (I sold a few years ago) I can tell you that the departed manager was only in place for a very few years. He was hired after the previous manager "retired" on short notice (...before very likely getting involuntarily and promptly booted right out the door by the newly elected BOD at that time).

I know a TUG member who still owns numerous weeks at FBC. I've sent him a PM and an email on this issue, as I'm curious to learn more about this reported latest chapter in the ongoing FBC soap opera / saga...  

I hope the BOD at FBC has smartened up and hired *a professional timeshare management company*, instead of continuing the long established (and too long failed) practice of just hiring an individual manager "off the street" (on a non-competitive basis, with no later real or meaningful performance evaluations). 
FBC is a decent place in a good location; the owners there certainly deserve better than the "one man show" _alleged_ "management" to which they have (imho) already been subjected for far too long.


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2012)

*And the beat goes on (...and on and on)*

A current FBC owner informs me that the "official / public" explanation regarding the manager's dismissal was "office cost overruns".   Amplifying further details which I learned are best left unspoken in a public Internet forum such as this; I will not violate a shared confidence.  

FBC has apparently now hired (still another) one individual to replace the (...most recently) exited manager. 
The newest manager is reportedly a woman named Susan Figueroa (sp?), whose background I did not learn.

Why FBC doesn't just hire a professional timeshare management company (such as VRI, to cite just one of many options) continues to escape my comprehension. Very slow learners there at FBC, imho.


----------



## Mel7706 (Apr 19, 2012)

*For good reason I am told...*

It's a poorly kept secret but if what we heard is true it was justified.
The main problem with FBC is the BOD. They fired the first manager and then had HIM train the the new manager that was just fired. Now they are on the third manager in about three years. My gut feeling is the BOD doesn't 
want to go in the open market to hire qualified and vetted people because 
they may not want certain facts known. It's a shame!!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 20, 2012)

*Sounds ominous*



Mel7706 said:


> It's a poorly kept secret but if what we heard is true it was justified.



A series of management failures requiring terminations indicates a Board that is not doing it's job.  Too bad for the owners.


----------

